# Problems with X Hose ?



## 11redrex (Sep 11, 2014)

anyone had trouble using an X Hose type hose with a pressure washer ? My old karcher k2 would only run properly using the dirtblaster lance, with the one way lance it was on off on off.
Got a feeling it might be something to do with the hose.
I kind of like the X hose but the only way it'll get to 75 feet is if you tied it to your tow bar and drove away !


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Mixed reports apparently- search function will guide you to threads


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

They are terrible. 2 hoses, both burst during first use. Back to my trusty garden hose.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

It's been said on here a few times and someone has said it says on the box not suitable for pressure washer usage. 
If you want to use it to hose off the car or water the plants, it's fine but use a regular hosepipe for use with a pressure washer.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Don't bother they are terrible , used mine for all of 2 minutes and reverted back to my trusty hozelock. Took it back for a refund. You'd need at least a hundred foot for one to be worthwhile and how much would that cost .

Mark


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

svended said:


> It's been said on here a few times and someone has said it says on the box not suitable for pressure washer usage.
> If you want to use it to hose off the car or water the plants, it's fine but use a regular hosepipe for use with a pressure washer.


Yeh I read that two why I never bought one for that reason


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

currently on my second one which is going to be getting taken back. its fine for a sprayer nozzle for washing the car but useless on the power washer


----------



## 11redrex (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies.
I bought a new Karcher K2 PW on Saturday and used it on Sunday. Absolutely no problems at all, both lances work fine as did the crappy non-adjustable karcher foam bottle. 
Apart from lying about it's length (don't we all), and the problem above (that was actually due to my knackered old PW) the hose has been pretty good. All the fittings it came with are decent and I like that it doesn't kink. 
Now I know it's not causing the problem with my PW, I may even buy another one and join them together.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Rubbish. My boss bought one when they first came out. Lasted all of 5 min. Everyone else i know that's had one have had problems.

Avoid.


----------



## Bonzo67 (Aug 19, 2015)

Citromark said:


> Don't bother they are terrible , used mine for all of 2 minutes and reverted back to my trusty hozelock. Took it back for a refund. You'd need at least a hundred foot for one to be worthwhile and how much would that cost .
> 
> Mark


You can pick up a 100ft Magic Hose on Amazon for £8. Just got one the other day to replace a 10month old X Hose that has started to wear, fray through the braid due to being pulled up and down the drive between front and back garden.

The X Hose ran both my Karchers with no issues, a 5 & 7 series.


----------

